# Do you lick or bite through ice cream?



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I got to thinking about something I once saw that went somewhere along the lines of "People who bite through ice cream cannot be trusted" and I've been surprised that hasn't been considered a normal way to eat ice cream by some people. 

I've always eaten it that way and I couldn't imagine licking through the whole thing. Seems like it would take ages. (Unless it's ice cream from the tube, which I always eat with a bowl and spoon.) I used to even eat my way through ice cream from cones with a spoon, if that counts for extra heresy. lol

So, how do you eat your ice cream? :smile2:


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Ice cream from a tube? That sounds worse than milk from a bag.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

i both lick and bite depending on the flavour


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

I usually bite because I'm impatient.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

nubly said:


> Ice cream from a tube? That sounds worse than milk from a bag.


Should I have wrote container or tub instead? :doh I wasn't sure what the proper way in English would be to refer to it but I was just thinking of these:










I think they're usually small enough so that you can the ice cream straight from them. (Maybe not the whole thing at once, though. lol)


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

cookie dough mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

AffinityWing said:


> Should I have wrote container or tub instead? :doh I wasn't sure what the proper way in English would be to refer to it but I was just thinking of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yea. I don't know what we call them here but I think it's cup, pint, quart, gallon.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

I bite off a chunk, and wait for it to melt in my mouth.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Biting hurts my teeth. Been a long time since I had an ice cream cone, though. Probably at least a decade.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

if you bite it, then there's something wrong with you.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Bite is always right.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

What about nibbling?? Best of both worlds, surely? Just licking it takes so long...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

When I was a kid I used to lick it if I had a icecream cone, and my family always laughed at me and called me a cat. I used to get compared to cats regularly though for different reasons.

If I'm eating it from a bowl I use a spoon.

I don't really bite or lick it now in a cone, kind of mouth it?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I lick cones 
I bite popsicles 
and I eat the pails with a spoon lol


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Typically all foods get consumed asap. Ice cream is an exception though and might be one of my slower foods because of the variation in delicious taste sensations available.

Nothing better to put some Chris Deburgh on the tape deck and kick back with some LIDL vanilla ice cream and really savour it (and I mean really savour it, not that you millennials would know wtf savouring is).

I don't know what an millennial is.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> Typically all foods get consumed asap. Ice cream is an exception though and might be one of my slower foods because of the variation in delicious taste sensations available.
> 
> Nothing better to put some Chris Deburgh on the tape deck and kick back with some LIDL vanilla ice cream and really savour it (and I mean really savour it, not that you millennials would know wtf savouring is).
> 
> I don't know what an millennial is.


oi I'm a millennial #triggered #snapchat #instagram #other sites/apps I don't even use


----------



## zanemwarwick (Jun 18, 2017)

It's been awhile since I've had ice-cream; that Ben and Jerry looks delicious. The ice-cream not the plastic tub that is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@Persephone The Dread I will let you off being a millennial if tomorrow you go and get some LIDL ice cream and truly savour it like a generation X er would.


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 28, 2017)

Both lick and bite.

And I hate waffle cones. Ew.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

I don't use my teeth to bite ice cream. That would cause me unnecessary discomfort. And I wouldn't want to eat it too fast anyway, because I don't like brain freeze.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> @Persephone The Dread I will let you off being a millennial if tomorrow you go and get some LIDL ice cream and truly savour it like a generation X er would.


I have some ASDA salted caramel ice cream though, which I try to savour as well. So 50% there?

I could eat it while listening to Nirvana for ultimate gen X points though.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

This thread is so sexual.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't care much for icecream. What does that say about me?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I have some ASDA salted caramel ice cream though, which I try to savour as well. So 50% there?
> 
> I could eat it while listening to Nirvana for ultimate gen X points though.


Good enough for me. ASDA is (arguably) the 4th least posh out of 5 supermarkets so it's close enough, and definitely a good idea re Nirvana (or Soundgarden).

Come to think of it though, Gen X'ers probably are wealthy enough (aside from me obviously) now to exclusively shop in Waitrose, so maybe some Timothy Aubergnoin's Albatross and Honeycomb Norwegian Icecream if you can find it (you can't its entirely fictional).


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> Good enough for me. ASDA is (arguably) the 4th least posh out of 5 supermarkets so it's close enough, and definitely a good idea re Nirvana (or Soundgarden).
> 
> Come to think of it though, Gen X'ers probably are wealthy enough (aside from me obviously) now to exclusively shop in Waitrose, so maybe some Timothy Aubergnoin's Albatross and Honeycomb Norwegian Icecream if you can find it (you can't its entirely fictional).


No it will have to be Nirvana the edgy teen in me likes this song too much:






And I listen to Nirvana for non ironic reasons and own an actual Nirvana CD (just one, but as we know that's a big deal for a millennial.) Although Black Hole Sun is one of my favourite songs and definitely up there for favourite music video.

I think I've only ever set foot in a Waitrose once lol, and I might be wrong about that, but I think I went in one before a concert in September 2016 because I really needed something to eat before going in and the shop was next to where I was standing in the queue. And I bought a sausage roll.... With my debit card..... Their self service check out actually wouldn't accept cash lmfao.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bite :wink2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

twistix said:


> I don't care much for icecream. What does that say about me?


:O

What are you? :laugh:


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

do u mean the cold ice cream or the other one?


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Chomp chomp.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

lackofflife said:


> do u mean the cold ice cream or the other one?


I'm not that familiar with other types, but yeah, the cold one! :boogie



twistix said:


> I don't care much for icecream. What does that say about me?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

If it's in a cone, I lick it. If it's on a stick, I lick it, but bite it with my lips sometimes. I've never known how anyone can bite into it with their teeth.

If it's in a bowl, I eat half at a time. It's like I try turning the ice cream into a wall, and if anything goes over the side of the wall, I eat it to keep it as tidy as I can. I only stop doing that once it melts, because that's when the wall collapses.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Both.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

Biting. Even though I have sensitive teeth & I complain to my dentist about it haha! Really should learn.


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Siegfried said:


> I bite off a chunk, and wait for it to melt in my mouth.


Only correct answer.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I used to get compared to cats regularly though for different reasons.


:lol



flyingMint said:


> I lick cones
> I bite popsicles
> and I eat the pails with a spoon lol


This
I lick-byte ice cream bars though because biting really hurts my teeth.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

twistix said:


> I don't care much for icecream. What does that say about me?


It means you need a hug, and someone to feed you icecream.

*hugs*

*feeds icecream*


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Depending on how big it is, I may bite it at first to stop it from going everywhere, but then I'll mostly just lick it until I finish.

...I feel like this post should have been in the 18+ section.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Lick. Tried biting once, never again. 
Even when in a bowl, I scoop it out with a spoon, turn it over and double-scoop with my tongue.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

What exactly would 'other' be? Let it melt and drink it?

*gags*


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

I think it'll always vary from person to person, and more importantly, depend on the type of "ice cream".

There are some ice cream(s) that you can only eat with a spoon and others where it's ever practical to bite.

For example, banana sundaes are normally eaten with a spoon. I can't imagine not doing so with that.

Ice cream cake is another: you're not likely to lick on or suck it. You'll bite it and eat it.

Most--if not all--pops are generally sucked on or bitten.

My case is different since I have sensitive teeth. I normally put the thing in my mouth until it's soft enough, and the I'll bit it before it starts to drip.

Truth be told, however, I'm not much of a ice cream person.

I prefer frozen yogurt. Not sure if that still falls under ice cream or not, but it's good stuff... especially when I get to put everything on it.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Sabk said:


> What exactly would 'other' be? Let it melt and drink it?
> 
> *gags*


That too, I guess. :lol Or if you eat ice cream inside cones with a spoon. Also ice cream cake, which can often be eaten with a fork. (Or a spork :laugh



That Random Guy said:


> I think it'll always vary from person to person, and more importantly, depend on the type of "ice cream".
> 
> There are some ice cream(s) that you can only eat with a spoon and others where it's ever practical to bite.
> 
> ...


That's kind of why I figured all the outrage I saw towards biting ice cream was kind of odd! lol

You're essentially biting out of ice cream cake already, albeit probably waiting for it to melt in your mouth first.

Although with popsicles, I feel like even I would be scared to bite out of them. Those have hurt my teeth pretty bad before, especially the thinner ones.


----------



## 870945 (Jun 23, 2017)

Why not both?


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

All of the above! It depends on what kind of ice cream it is. Soft serve in a cone, I lick it. Ice cream bar type things, I lick and bite. Regular ice cream, bowl and spoon.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

> biting through ice cream


h o w e v e n


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

i need sensodyne


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I just kind of mouth it. Maybe lick it a little first if on a cone.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

It really depends on the ice cream. If it's on a cone and wrapped with chocolate or nuts and the ice cream is very cold then yes I bite into it simply because licking it will take forever. But once I get through the initial parts then I lick it.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Yep.*



AffinityWing said:


> That's kind of why I figured all the outrage I saw towards biting ice cream was kind of odd! lol
> 
> You're essentially biting out of ice cream cake already, albeit probably waiting for it to melt in your mouth first.
> 
> Although with popsicles, I feel like even I would be scared to bite out of them. Those have hurt my teeth pretty bad before, especially the thinner ones.


I hear 'ya. It's not a very enjoyable moment when that searing pain shoots down your gums.

It's funny now, but I actually used to think that was the so called "brain freeze". I never actually chugged down ice cream fast enough to get to that after the number of times I chocked as a kid.

Nonetheless, a very satisfying treat during the warmer weather.

Cheers!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hard ice cream cones and popsicles. Bite me.  Soft serve, of course, you can't bite that.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Spoon or biting if is a cone


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

A combination of licking and nibbling. Biting? I still wish I have the tooth enamel for that.


----------



## GibberingMaw (Jul 3, 2017)

It depends, if it has something like nuts I bite and chew. If not, then I lick.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I figured biting it would win by a long-shot. Licking it just seems kind of childish and odd looking to me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I won't swallow anything I didn't bite unless I can see through it.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

ok


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Bowl and spoon, and by licking. I have no time dealing with the awkwardness that is cones <.<; don't like wafer that much anyway.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

People biting into their ice cream makes me cringe. I have sensitive teeth and eating or drinking anything cold hurts my teeth. I don't really bite into ice cream. I kinda just swallow it without chewing.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

It feels weird to bite ice cream with your teeth, but licking takes so long. I usually get a bowl and eat it with a spoon, but if I have a cone, I sort of slurp it up and bite some off using my lips so I'm not biting into it with my teeth.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

It's more of a nom than a bite. Biting is for dogs. Licking is for monkeys.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Cold+teeth=extreme pain, set head on table, and bang fist on things until the pain is tolerable. Ice cream never touches my teeth. I pull it off with lips and tongue and smash it to the roof of my mouth if there's a lot of it so I can swallow it all.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I rub it on someone then lick it off her.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I bite, lick and suck. It depends if it's on a cone, I'll have to bite through the ice cream to get to the cone. Too much biting will freeze my teeth for sure, and then cause brain freeze. Oh this is a good dating experience, to see how someone eats their ice cream either from a cone or a spoon. Ahh I'm so excited, I can't wait!


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Kinda a mix between lick and bite if I'm eating it on a cone. Spoon/bowl I will scoop, lick and swallow.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

depends on who I'm with


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Hot thread.

I usually lick or slurp if I'm alone. In public I tend to just lick. It's fun to mess around with.


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Bite normally.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I lick cuz it hurt my teethz.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I nuzzle it a liitle then eat it off my face


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I don't like cones, because wafer texture is ****ign horrible. I usually just scoop with a spoon.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Bite


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Biting! Same with candies or whatever as well. I just munch away on those things.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

I would only bite if it was a cone or something like cookies and cream with the big chunks of Oreo.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I miss the mickey mouse ice cream with the chocolate ears. I used to nibble the chocolate off the ears before getting down to business with the ice cream. :lol

I probably ate a thousand of those as a kid.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

Bowl and spoon for regular ice cream. If it's regular ice cream in a cone I tend to bite, if it's soft serve I lick.


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

AffinityWing said:


> Should I have wrote container or tub instead? :doh I wasn't sure what the proper way in English would be to refer to it but I was just thinking of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to ask.. How you can lick ice cream straight of the box? And how long is your tongue?


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

smoothlinghs said:


> I have to ask.. How you can lick ice cream straight of the box? And how long is your tongue?


With a spoon? :O

It's long enough I guess. LOL Certainly not Orochimaru levels, if you're wondering.


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

Lick. Biting or using a spoon are the least savory ways to have ice cream, at least for me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ice cream isn't good for you! Someone in this thread has to be the voice of raisin!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> Ice cream isn't good for you! Someone in this thread has to be the voice of raisin!


Fired!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Fired!


That's an odd way to eat your ice cream


----------

